# Greetings



## Crashmcbeth (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all,

Anyone else in here from Alberta?  Please don't say your from Vancouver as I'm embarrassed about that BS enough already!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Crashmcbeth* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards


World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

Best only steroids shop!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## getpumped (Jun 19, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

.......


----------



## Fit_Qtie (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome !


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome from USA!


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome mate! There's not a particularly strong W. Canada presence here, but you'll find a few fellows


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

